# Long rides cause brusing and rubbing raw of perineum?



## PistolSlap

I find that on long rides, my perineal area becomes bruised and often rubbed raw from extended riding in the saddle. I have tried a softer seat but most seats have the padding at the back, not on the horn. I thought it might be because I was wearing ordinary cotton boxers underneath my leggings, and the extra fabric was causing the rubbing, so I switched to padded cycling shorts and nothing else, but still the issue persists. It becomes so painful I have to spend at least half of my time riding standing up, to relieve the pressure off this area. How have other long-distance riders come to deal with this issue?


----------



## dnice

without knowing a great deal more it would be difficult to offer any genuinely helpful advice. i would begin by ensuring that my fit is correct; that is having an independent, professional assessment, then proceeding from there.


----------



## ericm979

The soft seat lets your sit bones sink into the padding. Then the middle of the seat puts pressure on places it shouldn't. Get a harder seat. Consider one with a center cut out.

Shorts that are too loose will move as you ride and chafe. Tight shorts don't have that problem.


----------



## Srode

2 different problems - pressure and rubbing

For pressure a saddle with a cut out helps a bunch, I can't ride over 20 miles and not experience pain without one. Also front to aft position and tilt will make a difference. If it's too far back and you have your sit bones forward on the saddle it won't support you correctly, and pressure ends up on the perineum. If the nose is too far up, you will end up with pressure as well.

Rubbing is from shorts fit most likely or a low quality chamois. A tight fit so they don't move around and a good chamois helps a bunch. Use a chamois cream helps too if you ride a lot of miles or sweat a lot.


----------



## tlg

PistolSlap said:


> I find that on long rides


How long have you been riding? How often do you ride? And what are "long rides"?


----------



## PistolSlap

tlg said:


> How long have you been riding? How often do you ride? And what are "long rides"?


I've been riding every day for a year, usually around an hour a day because, due to life, most of my riding is commuting to and from school and other errands. Long rides for me are between 2 and 5 hours straight. That being said, it depends on what topography I'm riding -- long straightaways of flat terrain end up being much harder on me than rides with interspersed hills, because with the former, I spend a lot more time in static sitting positions, while with the latter, my position is much more varied because I am out of the saddle more on hills.


----------



## bigskychuck

Have you tried chamois cream? I find it essential if I'm riding more that 2 or 3 hrs. On really long rides (LOTOJA, Death Ride, etc), I often apply it a 2nd time in the middle.

Here are a few:

Search Results: chamois cream - BikeTiresDirect.com

I've been happy w/ Chamois Butt'r. Some rides actually give riders small tubes of it at the time of registration.

I've also found that some shorts don't agree with me, so selection of shorts has made a difference.


----------



## mfdemicco

Is your saddle level? Make sure it's not too high also.


----------



## amlemus

I would say that investing in a quality cut-out style saddle will do wonders. I used to have the same problem for a while. I got into an ISM Road saddle and have had not problems since. Cobb also makes great cut-out designs as well. Don't forget that chamois butter, either. It's a lifesaver!


----------



## KensBikes

PistolSlap said:


> I find that on long rides, my perineal area becomes bruised and often rubbed raw from extended riding in the saddle. I have tried a softer seat but most seats have the padding at the back, not on the horn. I thought it might be because I was wearing ordinary cotton boxers underneath my leggings, and the extra fabric was causing the rubbing, so I switched to padded cycling shorts and nothing else, but still the issue persists. It becomes so painful I have to spend at least half of my time riding standing up, to relieve the pressure off this area. How have other long-distance riders come to deal with this issue?


Try lowering the saddle just a millimeter or so at a time, then reduce the setback a so a little bit at a time. I find perineal rawness is a result of my hips rocking when my sit bones are forward of the "platforms" on the saddle, i.e. when I'm riding too close to the rivet.


----------



## Mandeville

It's been pretty well covered in previous threads summed up thusly:

The correct saddle type and model,(there are more than just one), for you; 

Good bike shorts w/chamois;

Chamois creme if needed;

A proper fitting for your specifically or especially the saddle height and front/back position;

One last thing. Even all the right combinations won't work for you until you've stayed off the bike long enough to heal up and THEN start with the above.


----------



## ibericb

You do realize that this thread is 5 months old, and the OP hasn't been back to it in that time?


----------



## robt57

ibericb said:


> You do realize that this thread is 5 months old, and the OP hasn't been back to it in that time?



I think he perished during a taint transplant operation...


----------



## PistolSlap

robt57 said:


> I think he perished during a taint transplant operation...


LMAO
I've been following it silently -- Haven't had much time for riding lately though -- School started back up and the weather turned sour -- freezing cold and rain and snow. No longer doing 2-4 hour rides... just 30 minute commutes from here to there. Still value the input though. When things lighten up I'll put this advice to the test.


----------



## ibericb

PistolSlap said:


> LMAO
> I've been following it silently -- Haven't had much time for riding lately though -- School started back up and the weather turned sour -- freezing cold and rain and snow. No longer doing 2-4 hour rides... just 30 minute commutes from here to there. Still value the input though. When things lighten up I'll put this advice to the test.


Well, since you're paying attention, there can only be a few things:

1. Saddle - design, size and fit/position
2. Shorts
3. You

Once you've taken care of 1 and 2, you may just be one of those cursed with a personal ... uh ... configuration that is prone to tenderness/soreness. That's where chamois cream can come I handy. Before you spring for the expensive cycling stuff give A+D Diaper Rash Cream (blue box), find it in the baby care section of any big box retail store. 


2.


----------



## PistolSlap

ibericb said:


> Well, since you're paying attention, there can only be a few things:
> 
> 1. Saddle - design, size and fit/position
> 2. Shorts
> 3. You
> 
> Once you've taken care of 1 and 2, you may just be one of those cursed with a personal ... uh ... configuration that is prone to tenderness/soreness. That's where chamois cream can come I handy. Before you spring for the expensive cycling stuff give A+D Diaper Rash Cream (blue box), find it in the baby care section of any big box retail store.
> 
> 
> 2.


haha ill give it a try maybe. ive never liked the idea of chamois cream, sounds greasy and messy, like the idea of cheap suntan lotion i smear all over my junk. :/


----------



## machoman

PistolSlap said:


> haha ill give it a try maybe. ive never liked the idea of chamois cream, sounds greasy and messy, like the idea of cheap suntan lotion i smear all over my junk. :/


U can put butter, chamois cream and wear every chamois ever made - the perineum is still gonna be sat on. Unless u get yourself an Adamo ISM saddle. It was so good I bought 3 Attack for all my go-to bikes. It totally removed the perineum pain for me.


----------



## jfaas

PistolSlap said:


> haha ill give it a try maybe. ive never liked the idea of chamois cream, sounds greasy and messy, like the idea of cheap suntan lotion i smear all over my junk. :/


Don't knock it until you try it. I use it for rides over 1 hour, cuts down on chafing tremendously. Just squirt some on the fingers and stick it behind the boys.


----------



## Rokh Hard

for rubbing chafing issues use a chamois cream....i actually prefer my wifes hooha cream....i like the cooling effect and the anti bacterial properties of the tea tree oil on my nutsak and crack....











for pain in yer notcher.....i was using the specialized toupe pro carbon with the cutout in the middle. after one month of riding the seat actually broke on the right side of the inner cutout. design flaw.











i have since picked up fizik arione vsx carbon braided made for snake....and i love it and it looks *****in


----------

